# Dayan ZanChi



## RedFalcon307 (Jul 6, 2011)

Is the Dayan ZanChi out yet? If so where can I get it?


----------



## ianography (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, and at iCubeMart

/thread


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 6, 2011)

lolya


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 6, 2011)

lightake has them also. izovire is getting them and so is e3cubestore. e3cubestore sells them cheap


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes it came out. Icubemart

close thread /thread


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jul 6, 2011)

DIY KIT NOW AVAILABLE http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.43885~C.12332011TXFCIVEFR!


----------



## b4p (Jul 6, 2011)

what is the appeal of a DIY?


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 6, 2011)

b4p said:


> what is the appeal of a DIY?


price?

Better - to mod the rough edges and lube the screws, spring before assembling it (as opposed to dis-assembling a pre-assembled one to do it)


----------

